# ارجو المساعده



## Coptic Lady (17 يناير 2006)

سلام المسيح

عندى مشكله هى بسيطه بس مزعجه

الويندوز عندى بيسجل الاسماء زى مثلا اسمى وانا داخله المتتدى
اول ماكتب اول حرف من الاسم الاقيه حاططلى لسته بكلمات تبدا بحرف الحاء مثلا

وهكذا 

لما اعمل سيرش الاقى اول مكتب ال حرف يطلعلى لسته بكلمات حطيتها من ميت سنه بنفس الحرف 
مثال تانى لما اعمل update 2 mcafee بيطلب الايميل اكتب اول حرف افاجأ بيكتب الايميل كامل 


انا الجهاز فبل ما افرمته اخر مرة مكانش كده خالص 

اتمنى افهم احلها ازاى دى لان ناس قالت لازم يتفرمت وانا مش عاوزة كده 


وشكرا لتعبكم


همتك يا ماى روك ادينى جيت بمشاكل الكمبيوتر بتاعى زى زمان :new2:


----------



## My Rock (17 يناير 2006)

جربي انك تمسحي الكوكيز و ملفات الانترنت عن طريق

Run Internet expolror
Tools
Internet options
Delete cookies and files


----------



## Coptic Lady (17 يناير 2006)

*جربت مافيش فايده نفس الحكايه للاسف يا روك *


----------



## Michael (17 يناير 2006)

اولا 
عند كتنابة اول حرف من الموقع فى خانة كتااسم المواقع وطرق التعامل معها

الذهاب الى start

ثم

run
ثم كتابية كلمة 
regedit
فى الخانة الوحيدة الموجودة
ثم 
ok
يظهر لك برنامج

ثم اتباع المسار التالى

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\TypedURLs

تجد كل المواقع التى تظهر لك بشكل تلقائى عند الاستشعار باول حرف

والبقية تاتى

سلام ونعمة


----------



## My Rock (17 يناير 2006)

جربي البرنامج ده

http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/mrudownload.html


----------



## Coptic Lady (18 يناير 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> اولا
> عند كتنابة اول حرف من الموقع فى خانة كتااسم المواقع وطرق التعامل معها
> 
> الذهاب الى start
> ...




طب كويس بس الحل ايه ؟؟؟

انا شلتهم ومع كده لسه نفس الموضوع معايا اول مكتب اى حرف يطلعلى لسته طويله عريضه


----------



## Coptic Lady (18 يناير 2006)

*نزلت البرنامج يا ماى روك

بس افهم بتاع ايه ده هههههههه*


----------



## My Rock (18 يناير 2006)

داه بيمحي كل اليستات الموجودة ي الذاكرة... جربتي ولا ما عرفتي كيف؟


----------



## Michael (18 يناير 2006)

ما ذكرتة انا لمسح اى عنوان url تم كتابتة من قبل المستخدم

ولمسح كل التخزينات

جربي انك تمسحي الكوكيز و ملفات الانترنت عن طريق

Run Internet expolror
Tools
Internet options
Clear Hstory


----------



## The_Hero (18 يناير 2006)

مساء الخير 
لعلمكم يا شباب الموضوع بسيط و مفهوش تعقيد زى ما انتو فاهمين 
شوف يا مستر حور محب انت لما بتكتب حرف بتشوف ان الجهاز جابلك قائمه صغيره فيها كل الكلمات اليى بتبتدى بنفس الحرف و ده علشان فى حاجه فى الكمبيوتر اسمها الاتو كومبليت و ده انت ممكن تلغيه بسهوله بالطريقه دى:
1- تدخلى على الانترنت اكسبلورر .
2- و تدوس على تولز "Tools" و بعد كده "Internet Options".
3- بعد كده تدوس على " Content " .
4- هتلاقى من تحت مكتوب "Auto Complete" دوس عليها.
5- بعد كده هتلاقى زرار مكتوب عليه من تحت "Clear Forms" .
بس كده خلص الموضوع.
ربنا معاكو


----------



## Coptic Man (20 يناير 2006)

*هههههههههههههه

احلي حاجة حور مدمنه مشاكل كمبيوتر كل منتدي نلاقي موضوع عن مشاكل 

ايه الحكاية ياحور ههههههههه انا موافق اجي اصلح كل ده والثمن بسيط يدوبك تذكرة لهاية البلد عندك والف دولار وانا ماشي وتذكرة الرجعه بالطبع ههههههههههههههه

( نصيحة اشتري واحد غيره اوفر واوعي تقولي لهوت ههههههه )*


----------



## Coptic Lady (21 يناير 2006)

*بتعايرنى يا مينا 

كسرت قلبى الله يسامحك

وبعدين منتا مقاطع كوبتس الله يعنى

وبعدين اهو اتحل وشكرا HERRO

ولا الحوجه ليك ياخوياااااااااااااااا

محروم من الكنافه بس*


----------



## Coptic Man (21 يناير 2006)

*


			
				حور محب قال:
			
		


بتعايرنى يا مينا 

كسرت قلبى الله يسامحك

وبعدين منتا مقاطع كوبتس الله يعنى

وبعدين اهو اتحل وشكرا HERRO

ولا الحوجه ليك ياخوياااااااااااااااا

محروم من الكنافه بس

أنقر للتوسيع...


لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء

الا الكنافة انا بعتذر وبقدم الاسف والمفروض فرحة ما الجهاز اتصلح تعملينا صنية كنافة كده بالمكسرات :hlp: 

هم هم هم هم *


----------



## Coptic Lady (22 يناير 2006)

:heat: 





			
				mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *
> 
> لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
> 
> ...




يا ساااااااااااااااااااااتر 


استغلال ماعلينا حعملعا وابعتهالك حالا

بس اوعى الايميل يتلسع اصلها سخنه :heat:


----------

